# Looking for Good School/Rec Class/or Training Group



## Stargazer (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations for a good school, rec center class, or training group.  I'd like to train in Shaolin Kenpo, but prefer to avoid the chain schools.  I live in the San Francisco Bay area and could travel anywhere from SF to Santa Clara.


----------

